# In Search of Costa Rican Tarantulas - The Movie



## tarantulas.com (Sep 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;sMwBJymZn28]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMwBJymZn28&feature=share[/video]

http://www.lovetarantulas.com/costaricantarantulas.htm


----------

